# live rock



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

can you just add the right amount of live rock to a 55-75 gallon tank going by the 1-2 lbs per gallon rule? or should it be added gradually? or do i have to sanitize them in anyway? any advice would be great.

thanx


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Depends. Are the live rock cured ? If not, you have to cure them before placing them in the display tank. I'm not sure about the pounds per gallon of water though.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

What you should do really depends on your plan of attack.

If you are just starting the tank than you could just let the lr cure in the tank til the cycle is done. If the tank is up already than the lr should be cured before it goes into the tank. Once cured it could all go in at once.

If the rock is cured then just go ahead and add it, if not than it needs to be cured, either in an empty new tank or outside of the display if it's currently running.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

A quick rinse in saltwater would also be beneficial.


----------

